# Least Means Most - Achieving a Lot with a Little



## alan sheffield (Oct 26, 2007)

My idea for this thread is to give examples of pieces which achieve a massive effect with limited resources. Although big climaxes are often what we like in classical music, a composer's skill comes out when he/she can send a tingle down your spine with just a few instruments playing or a just a simple phrase.

Here are my starter ideas:

Britten - Serenade for Tenor Horn and Strings. This whole piece is a masterpiece of economy and Britten's skill in setting the English language. For me his setting of Blake's "O rose thou art sick" is amazing. Using the throb of the strings in the bass and a few long notes on the horn, he creates an atmosphere of tension and menace that underlines what a great composer he is.

Britten(again) - Nocturnal for guitar on a theme by John Dowland. Same as above but even more impressive to get such a range of colour from one instrument without a single echo of Spanish flamenco!

I hope someone else finds this an interesting idea.


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Alan,

Good topic. For myself, this is an easy one.

With 1 instrument, the cello. Johann Sebastian Bach. Need I say more?


----------



## oisfetz (Dec 11, 2006)

Better still IMHO; Bach's partita for solo flute. Absolutely extraordinary!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

oisfetz said:


> Bach's partita for solo flute. Absolutely extraordinary!!!


 I've never heard this work before (Shame on me !) - and, I'm quiet agree with you!


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

A composer not usually associated with the idea of "Less is More", *Shostakovich*, wrote a spinetinglingly stark and barren opening to the *11th Symphony*, portraying the wintery Siberian landscape.

Closer to "home", *Sibelius'* abandonned 8th Symphony is a great example of Less is More. Perhaps no single unwritten piece has ever generated so much discussion and debate.


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Fully agree with the Bach comments - the cello suites and flute partita are some of the best solo instrumental music around.

Other than those, pretty much anything by Arvo Pärt maintains a profound depth of expression with sparse scoring. Für Alina is one of my favourites for this.


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

*Messiaen* - both 'Louanges' from the Quatuor pour la fin du temps. Just repetitive but beautiful chords on the piano and a plain-chant from the cello (violin, in the second Louange).

*Shostakovich* - cello parts from the Cello Concerto No.2, especially at the very end. Also consider the introduction into the 'Strahi' ('Fears') movement of his 13th symphony.

*Liszt* - 'Nuages gris' for solo piano. Damn short and damn simple, yet so dark.


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

*Mussorgsky* - "Catacombs" from the _Pictures at an Exhibition_


----------

